# BJ Penn thinks GSP takes steroids



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

In a new MMA magazine "fightsport" (fightsportmagazine.co.uk) they have an interview with Penn, they get on to the topic of steroids and GSP and this is what was said-

Magazine-"Before you fought Sean Sherk, you were very outspoken about his drug related suspension. What do you have to say about that now the fight is over?"

BJ Penn- "I dont think steroids or performance enhancement drugs have any place in the UFC and anyone who does that is a Coward.

Magazine- "Why do you want a rematch with GSP so badly?"

BJ Penn-" Because i think he takes steroids and he's a coward (penn laughs)"

Magazine- "You really think he takes steroids? But he has been tested in the past and always passed.

BJ Penn- "There are tests in MR Olympia and they pass"

- *****************************************
So what do you think about this? is Penn looking for excuses to lose or is he hyping the fight or does he truly believe GSP does use steroids?


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

bj thinks everyone is on steroids
especially people with skill... they couldn't be as good as me unless they're on drugs
bj is a douche


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

BJ Penn- "There are tests in MR Olympia and they pass"

VERY good point if anyone doubts steroid use when the subject is brought up. People always say, they test they test well that doesn't mean shit. There are ways around failing. I've never pointed the finger at GSP, but, anyone could be using:confused02:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I said it before and I will say it again, I really don't think BJ in his heart believes these things. He uses them though to get him up out of bed and training instead of doing all the fun stuff he would like to do. I think it was Joe Rogan who said this, "Your job as BJ's opponent is to not get him motivated enough to get into the gym". I think BJ is taking it into his own hands now.

It does amaze me how GSP cuts so much weight and still doesn't gas, but I believe he does it through straight hardwork and a smart weight cut plan.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I've got that magazine somewhere, I'm pretty sure BJ was joking, I'll do take a look.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Red Baron said:


> bj thinks everyone is on steroids
> especially people with skill... they couldn't be as good as me unless they're on drugs
> bj is a douche


You said it 100% douche bag. Maybe if BJ hit the weights he could start looking like GSP who knows. Its called weight training potty train or prodigy whatever you call yourself.


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

I went to GSPs gym, and he trains like a maniac. Seriously, Penn is just a lazy bum. If he would train as much as GSP in the gym he would probably get the same results.

Until then, im pretty sure GSP will outwork him until he gases out.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

bj's going to lose for sure


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

If your not cheating your not trying.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

r00kie said:


> I went to GSPs gym, and he trains like a maniac. Seriously, Penn is just a lazy bum. If he would train as much as GSP in the gym he would probably get the same results.
> 
> Until then, im pretty sure GSP will outwork him until he gases out.


I think BJ's fight against Sherk showed that he is working on the problem about him gassing. If he has kept up the work he could be able to go 5 rounds with GSP, but in the process he will have to do something to try to make GSP burn more energy then normal.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

That seems like it's a little unnecessary, but if that what BJ needs to hype himself up for the fight, so be it.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if he does or doesn't, but GSP does show some of the telltale signs of HGH use.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> I'm not sure if he does or doesn't, but GSP does show some of the telltale signs of HGH use.


Like what because he looks in shape. Its not like hes a tank. Freakishly large. Thousands of people have his build. I dont see any signs at all. GSP on steroids is the most rediculous claim I have ever heard.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

C'mon, people. Relax. 

BJ is just preparing for the post-fight press conference. Gotta be ready with the excuses following another loss to Georges.


*B*asically
*J*ealous of St.

*P*ierre's
*E*sthetics &
*N*everending
*N*iceness


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> Like what because he looks in shape. Its not like hes a tank. Freakishly large. Thousands of people have his build. I dont see any signs at all. GSP on steroids is the most rediculous claim I have ever heard.


First of all you know very little about steroids or HGH other than what the media tells you to believe.

Second I said nothing about steroids. I said HGH. One of the most common signs of HGH is having your stomach stick out past your chest while still being muscular.

And third, I never said he was or wasn't using, just that he showed some of the signs.

FWIW, I'm in favor of legalizing most steroids and HGH for professional athletes. If properly used they post less or equal risk than a lot of the over the counter stuff you can get at GNC.


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

About the abs sticking out more, Im not sure about it. Many of my friends are just built this way.. And people who are naturally big will pack muscle there in that way.. I might be wrong I dont know for GSP.

All i know is that he has very good work ethics


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> I think BJ's fight against Sherk showed that he is working on the problem about him gassing. If he has kept up the work he could be able to go 5 rounds with GSP, but in the process he will have to do something to try to make GSP burn more energy then normal.


Good point, but keep in mind that his fight with Sherk was at 155, not 170. I'm interested in seeing how he'll manage the weight gain. 

But yeah, I think BJ just wants to get into GSP's head. I like BJ as a fighter, but he does come off as a prick. If he had GSP's personality, he'd probably be everyone's favourite fighter.


----------



## Rimmy113 (Jun 22, 2008)

This may sound dumb so discard it if it doesnt make sense. I dont think GSP is on steriods or anything. Whenever i watch his fights he always seems so relaxed. I could be wrong but i would think he would seem a lot more pissed off if he were on roids, both in and out of the ring. To me he looks completely calm when he gets hit and the same when he strikes. Again i could be wrong but i would think if he is on steriods then he would look alot more angry and not be the nicest guy every interview.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

XitUp said:


> I've got that magazine somewhere, I'm pretty sure BJ was joking, I'll do take a look.


If that's what BJ considers a good joke, I'm glad he didn't pursue a career as a comedian.

BJ is a complicated guy... It's beautiful to watch him fight, but he's such a dickhead all the time.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's all in good fun. How long did it take for you to come up with that acronym...lolz!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i think he was just joeking LOL bj thinks everyone takes roids


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Since it says: "I think he takes steroids and he is a coward(laughs)"

I am not going to think much of this. It sounds like he was just joking.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Since it says: "I think he takes steroids and he is a coward(laughs)"
> 
> I am not going to think much of this. It sounds like he was just joking.


Me too. I hope, for his sake, that he's got the proper respect for GSP. Or he'll get massively embarrased.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Second I said nothing about steroids. I said HGH. One of the most common signs of HGH is having your stomach stick out past your chest while still being muscular.


Is there any reason for that? Not agreeing or disagreeing, just curious


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Second I said nothing about steroids. I said HGH. One of the most common signs of HGH is having your stomach stick out past your chest while still being muscular.


Not saying thats not true or not, but my abs stick out past my chest too so it probably doesn't mean anything. I highly doubt he is on roids.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Sounds to me like BJ is joking.


----------



## R.v.B (Aug 16, 2008)

Sounds like bj is just being bj and trying to stir up some controversy before the fight, to get the media and indeed himself pumped for the fight...

you really would think that he wouldn't have to resort to this though, surely the chance to get revenge against a controversial loss would be enough?


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

I think he was more joking when he said this but I dont believe gsp does steroids hes not overly muscular and he seems like he would want to stay healthy


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think these comments from BJ come from the fact that he has had issues with cardio his entire life...

What I mean by this is that he's always hated working out and putting in the "effort" that he now speaks of.....

Maybe these accusations come from BJ cuz he doesnt see the physical results from real effort like other fighters such as GSP and Hughs.....

Either way i see this as a simple form of motivation at this point or a sad attempt to hype a fight that doesnt need this kinda hype.....:dunno: 

Maybe I'm totally wrong.......or maybe BJ just has that kinda build where you never really look ripped???:confused02:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Rimmy113 said:


> This may sound dumb so discard it if it doesnt make sense. I dont think GSP is on steriods or anything. Whenever i watch his fights he always seems so relaxed. I could be wrong but i would think he would seem a lot more pissed off if he were on roids, both in and out of the ring. To me he looks completely calm when he gets hit and the same when he strikes. Again i could be wrong but i would think if he is on steriods then he would look alot more angry and not be the nicest guy every interview.


Roid rage only occurs in something like less than 10% of users. And of those that it occurs in most of them are abusing them.

Again I'm not saying GSP is using, just trying to dispel the media imposed myths about steroids and other performance enhancers.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

BrFighter07 said:


> I dont believe gsp does steroids hes not overly muscular and he seems like he would want to stay healthy


Two more misconceptions. There are many, many different kinds of steroids and not all of them making you a huge bulging freak. Also with most modern designer steroids and proper use you could actually have a longer healthier life. And while not a steroid, HGH can most definitely prolong you athletic career.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Sounds like BJ is just being BJ. This shouldn't be taken too seriously.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Sounds like BJ is just being BJ. This shouldn't be taken too seriously.


maybe:confused02:, but it isnt the sort of thing you accuse other fighters of wether joking or not, i read the article and imo he meant it.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I only care to watch Bj fight, don't really care to hear him talk


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

It sounds to me like he's getting an excuse ready for when GSP destroys him


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

generally people with poor work ethic think the guys that get the results they want are on roids.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

XitUp said:


> I've got that magazine somewhere, I'm pretty sure BJ was joking, I'll do take a look.


When asked if he was serious... this was his response.





> Magazine- "You really think he takes steroids? But he has been tested in the past and always passed.
> 
> BJ Penn- "There are tests in MR Olympia and they pass"





Wawaweewa said:


> Sounds like BJ is just being BJ. This shouldn't be taken too seriously.


Accusing someone of cheating shouldn't be taken seriously?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Since it says: "I think he takes steroids and he is a coward(laughs)"
> 
> I am not going to think much of this. It sounds like he was just joking.


Seriously. Everyone always gets their panties all twisted every time they read a quote from Hughes or Penn. It is usually taken out of context, yet people prefer to spew all kind of crap without even attempting to have an original thought. 

People are dumb.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Seriously. Everyone always gets their panties all twisted every time they read a quote from Hughes or Penn. It is usually taken out of context, yet people prefer to spew all kind of crap without even attempting to have an original thought.
> 
> People are dumb.


this isn't taken out of context

he started out like he was joking then when asked if he was serious solidified the fact that he meant it.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Seriously. Everyone always gets their panties all twisted every time they read a quote from Hughes or Penn. It is usually taken out of context, yet people prefer to spew all kind of crap without even attempting to have an original thought.
> 
> People are dumb.


Well, it kind of reinforces what people think when you are asked if you are being serious and you respond like this...




> Magazine- "You really think he takes steroids? But he has been tested in the past and always passed.
> 
> BJ Penn- "There are tests in MR Olympia and they pass"


So, if he is still joking, I can't pin point the spot where he is... since he already implied a SECOND time he thinks GSP is juicing.

So are people dumb? Or do some people not read the whole interview?


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

According to this anonymous source, 90% of elite MMA fighters are on steroids:

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sex_news_sports_funny/steroids_in_mixed_martial_arts

The visible evidence is clear, BJ Penn's head has grown enormously since his early days. Liddell's HGH gut is way too obvious. Couture's massive brow and jawline (same for Hughes) are a clear giveaway. 

For just about every top level MMA fighter, steroids are a given.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> Well, it kind of reinforces what people think when you are asked if you are being serious and you respond like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have any of you heard an audio tape of the interview? Of course not. yet you think that by reading a transcript of it you can determine the tone of the interview. Sounds dumb and foolish to me.

Anyone ever sent out a text message or posted on this forum and had someone mistake the tone of it? Of course you have because there are so many nuances involved in audible communication that cannot be expressed through a text transcript. 

Considering the fact that he was joking in the first part, I don't see any reason to suspect that he all of the sudden became serious. 

If none of you understand that there is a huge difference between communication through written text and through spoken words, then there isn't much left to say.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Fact is, anyone MIGHT be on steroids.
It's irresponsible, however, to say the kind of stuff that BJ is so fond of saying, even if it is in the name of marketing, self-motivation, etc.

He's a douche.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

After re-watching Hughes vs Penn, I honestly don't think anymore that Penn needs to hype himself for a fight with GSP. His stand up and his ground game are so sick I really think he can school Georges. Now, I am not really a big fan of Penn, but the dude's stand up, bjj and tdd seems so good, I don't know how GSP can win this. Then again, I never want to rule Pierre out so I just don't know :dunno: ..all I do know is that I can't wait for this fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> After re-watching Hughes vs Penn, I honestly don't think anymore that Penn needs to hype himself for a fight with GSP. His stand up and his ground game are so sick I really think he can school Georges. Now, I am not really a big fan of Penn, but the dude's stand up, bjj and tdd seems so good, I don't know how GSP can win this. Then again, I never want to rule Pierre out so I just don't know :dunno: ..all I do know is that I can't wait for this fight.


did you not see his fight against Fitch? As far as I see it Penn has got to come up with some kind of magic because there's nothing he's going to be able to do to hurt GSP. Every time GSP would rush in against Fitch he'd protect himself perfectly. I honestly see this one going down like that, especially if Penn comes in at anything but perfect shape.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you really think Fitch's stand up is at the same level as BJ?


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Do you really think Fitch's stand up is at the same level as BJ?


Great point!! Lets not forget Matt Serra proved that GSP can be KOed... BJ hits damn hard and if he can connect there is no reason why he can't KO GSP.... I'm really hoping BJ wins this matchup, i honestly think he will..... Don't dislike GSP but i think BJ takes this....


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Do you really think Fitch's stand up is at the same level as BJ?


I don't think it's on the same level, but BJs standup is good because he's very accurate and powerful at 155. At 170 though I think he's going to be puny compared to GSP and also much slower. Did you see how fast GSPs jabs were in the Fitch fight? Plus GSP v Penn wont be a stand up battle. GSP is going to take him down, Penn will attempt some jitz, GSP will pass and pound on him.

Granted, if ANYONE right now has the ability to beat GSP it's BJ Penn, but I just don't see it happening unless Penn really got his body up to 170, rather than not worrying about the cut, and I honestly don’t think he ever has.

On topic though, yea Penn is a loudmouth, but like someone said earlier, I don't think he even believes half the BS he says, seems more like he was just making a BS joke.

Holding the choke on Pulver really pissed me off, but in the end he didn't hold it long enough to hurt him, and they both seem to have truly reconciled afterwards. And the deal with licking the blood didn't hurt anyone at all besides Sherks pride.

My only real problem with BJ is that he wont just stay at 155 where he is a GOD. He could destroy anyone at 155 and I'd watch every fight 10 times because he's amazing to see in the cage.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure why his accuracy would go down no matter what weight class he was in, but he definitely rocked Matt Hughes a couple of times at 170. That being said, we haven't seen Penn go 5 rounds at 170 lbs., so if GSP keeps working for the take down way into the fight, he might be able to overpower BJ with the ground and pound. This is precisely why I'm excited to see this fight.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Well there are a few guys who have the classic HGH look the protruding stomach yet still maintaining visible abs which HGH causes by enlarging the intestines( for a great example of HGH look at mr olympia Ronnie Coleman). 

So yeah Pierre could be on HGH or maybe penn is just mad because he has finally decided to commit to MMA and has worked hard in the gym over the last year and he's not in the same shape as GSP. Maybe someone should tell BJ that it takes some serious time in the gym before you get to be in the kind of shape GSP is in. The thing with Penn is he is use to being gifted in everything he does and doesn't realize some things take time.

or maybe BJ was just joking about the whole thing?


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I'm not entirely sure why his accuracy would go down no matter what weight class he was in, but he definitely rocked Matt Hughes a couple of times at 170. That being said, we haven't seen Penn go 5 rounds at 170 lbs., so if GSP keeps working for the take down way into the fight, he might be able to overpower BJ with the ground and pound. This is precisely why I'm excited to see this fight.


I never said his accuracy would go down, but his speed and that would affect his hit rate on a guy as fast as GSP. And his power advantage on a guy at 155 would be less than over a guy at 170.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

certainly sounds out of context to me.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Dont forget Penn steeped up to fight Machida and piled on the pounds for that fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

This isn't the first time Penn has said that he thinks GSP roids.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I couldn't care less what BJ has to say. He can blather on about GSP and he'll probably use this as an excuse when GSP kicks his ass again.​


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Walker said:


> I couldn't care less what BJ has to say. He can blather on about GSP and he'll probably use this as an excuse when GSP kicks his ass again.​


Bien sur.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

It's just hype talk.

WAR GSP!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

It really doesnt just sound like he is joking. I doubt anyone really thinks GSP is on roids. He is a guy in really good shape but I doubt roids. I just cant wait for this fight to happen already.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Do you really think Fitch's stand up is at the same level as BJ?



obviously not and that's a good point. However his flatfooted reactive style most probably will not be able to help him much against GSP's explosiveness. And BJ at 170 is going to be a lot slower than BJ at 155, of course BJ has a chance just not a very good one as far as I see it.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

rabakill said:


> obviously not and that's a good point. However his flatfooted reactive style most probably will not be able to help him much against GSP's explosiveness. And BJ at 170 is going to be a lot slower than BJ at 155, of course BJ has a chance just not a very good one as far as I see it.


I wouldn't assume he'll be slow at 170.... he used to be a chubby 170 he has said for this fight he wants to come in lean around 170 i don't think he'll even have to cut.... if the BJ that has shown up at 155 shows up in the same shape at 170 its going to be a long hard battle for GSP....


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yah I really dont know why people think he is going to be slow or run out of gas easier at 170. The reason he gassed before was because he was straight up out of shape. He is most likely going to have better conditioning than he did in his last 155 fights because he will be cutting little to no weight for this fight.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Yah I really dont know why people think he is going to be slow or run out of gas easier at 170. The reason he gassed before was because he was straight up out of shape. He is most likely going to have better conditioning than he did in his last 155 fights because he will be cutting little to no weight for this fight.


Exactly what i'm thinking.... if he comes in at 168-170 with out cutting like he wants there is no reason to assume he'll be slow an running outta gas.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

In terms of the steroid thing, I'm not really taking him seriously right now. If he continues to mention it as the fight comes closer he is just going to seal himself a beating like in the second Serra fight. Serra pissed GSP off so he beat him down. I'm sure GSP could have taken Serra's back and gone for the RNC, but instead he blasted him with knees. Seemed like that fight was the only "personal" fight of GSP's carreer. 

I think GSP will use his superior wrestling to take BJ down. It will be hard in the early rounds b/c BJ's takedown defense is amazing, but as he tires GSP will take him down at will. If I were GSP, I'd try to take BJ down and ground and pound him all night. I would not want any part of BJ's standup. Not b/c I don't think GSP is as good or better in standup than Bj, but just becasue Bj's best chance of winning is by TKO or KO in my opinion. I think GSP can pass his guard and ground and pound BJ from side control all night and possibly go for the win by armbar or kimura or RNC.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I really could never see GSP winning by sub. BJs jj is ridiculous, while GSP is also great he is nowhere near BJs level. I think he has to try and GnP BJ if he can keep him down and just try and worry about not getting submitted himself. I really cant even see him passing BJs guard because that is ridiculously hard to do unless he gasses which I cant see happening in this fight.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

BJ's a Prick, who knows he's going to get his ass kicked, so why not get the rumor mill flying early. Hell, it's probably smart actually.... little bastard.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Yah I really dont know why people think he is going to be slow or run out of gas easier at 170. The reason he gassed before was because he was straight up out of shape. He is most likely going to have better conditioning than he did in his last 155 fights because he will be cutting little to no weight for this fight.


When hasnt Penn has poor Cardio?, GSP will make him work at an incredible pace and after 2 rouds Penn will be lowing out of his arse, GSP will then probably be asked to a piss test there and then.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Red Baron said:


> bj thinks everyone is on steroids
> especially people with skill... they couldn't be as good as me unless they're on drugs
> bj is a douche


agreed


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

I think what he said was just tongue in cheek, i'm sure he's joking and someone has made a thread ouutta a couple of lines of probably a huge interview.


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

its all part of bj's gamesmanship...as much as i like GSP im going with bj in this fight...and hating bj will just make him more famous...i love it


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

He has hinted at it in another interview prior to the sherk fight. He said he was on a crusade to beat all the steroid users, starting with Sherk, and after him GSP. I don't have a link to the interview, but I definitely remember him saying it.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Grotty said:


> When hasnt Penn has poor Cardio?, GSP will make him work at an incredible pace and after 2 rouds Penn will be lowing out of his arse, GSP will then probably be asked to a piss test there and then.


His last 3 fights his cardio looked way better than the fights before. When he fought Sherk, nearing the end of the fight sherk looked more gassed than Penn did and hes a cardio machine, well the ass kicking he recieved could have caused him to look more sluggish but either way BJs gas tank looked miles better than it ever has.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just sounds like BJ Penn joking or getting some hype going. But didn't Karo think St. Pierre was on something too?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

hottrizzy15 said:


> BJ is not even a top ten fighter.


Wait, what?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

wolfbot said:


> According to this anonymous source, 90% of elite MMA fighters are on steroids:
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sex_news_sports_funny/steroids_in_mixed_martial_arts
> 
> ...


I don't think thats an HGH gut. I think Chuck just likes beer instead of weightlifting these days.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

isn't HGH legal in mma?

bj is such a classy guy


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> Wait, what?


he's not a top 10 WW.

actually it's been so long since his last WW fight he's not eligible for ranking.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

69nites said:


> he's not a top 10 WW.
> 
> actually it's been so long since his last WW fight he's not eligible for ranking.


That's true, he is not a top 10 WW. I wasn't sure what the poster meant by "top 10 fighter", plus it really wasn't relevant to the topic at all.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> That's true, he is not a top 10 WW. I wasn't sure what the poster meant by "top 10 fighter", plus it really wasn't relevant to the topic at all.


I just figure that's what he meant. No one's going to dispute his status in the LW division.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I really really doubt that GSP does roids or HGH. It just doesnt seem like he is the kind of person to try and cheat like that. I have heard about how hard he trains and how devoted he is I doubt he would throw it all away to cheat with roids. Just BJ being BJ. Always love hype before a fight


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

GSP should accuse BJ of taking steroids now! I mean, look at his abs after the Sherk fight! Wait... that looked more like a cake...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Of course it's cake, who doesn't love them some cake? Anyone who hates cake, should be kneed in the liver by Bas Rutten.



Terry77 said:


> Just sounds like BJ Penn joking or getting some hype going. But didn't Karo think St. Pierre was on something too?


Yeah, Karo accused GSP of roiding after their fight.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Maaan, BJ wants to accuse every one in better shape than him of steroid use now eh? "Babyfat" Penn needs to grow up and realize some people are great fighters annnd great athletes..it actually works well when you combine the two...:dunno:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

BJ is just jealous since he still looks like the pillsbury doughboy.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I highly doubt he thinks GSP is on steroids, all he is trying to do is hype the fight more and to try and get GSP to talk some smack to hype it even more.

Hopefully GSP shows BJ what class is and doesn't succumb to BJ's diaper-soiling. For a guy who has lost his last 2 fights at 170....he sure talks a lot. I love watching him fight but after the fight i prefer to mute him.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> BJ is just jealous since he still looks like the pillsbury doughboy.


"fatty" still beat Hughes amongst others, Sherk, etc etc etc not bad for a "doughboy"


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Everyone has to learn not to hang off every word a fighter says. Penn is a fighter, he isn't groomed to be media savvy like politicians or actors and I believe this is a good thing. Penn has a DILLIGAF attitude and I like it.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Everyone has to learn not to hang off every word a fighter says. Penn is a fighter, he isn't groomed to be media savvy like politicians or actors and I believe this is a good thing.


Let's all remember that the next time there's an unverified rumor that *Bisping* has said something that can be interpreted as even slightly offensive...:laugh:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

RushFan said:


> Everyone has to learn not to hang off every word a fighter says. Penn is a fighter, he isn't groomed to be media savvy like politicians or actors and I believe this is a good thing. Penn has a DILLIGAF attitude and I like it.


he's a fighter you're right. He should know as a fighter that saying a guy is on steroids is a serious accusation. And saying it without even the slightest amount of evidence other than he's in better shape than the laziest fighter in the game just makes him look like a tool.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't believe this thread has gotten to 9 pages worth of you guys not being able to realize that BJ was joking. Look at how he words it, it's obvious it's a joke since they were just asking him about steroids.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> I can't believe this thread has gotten to 9 pages worth of you guys not being able to realize that BJ was joking. Look at how he words it, it's obvious it's a joke since they were just asking him about steroids.


No it wasn't a joke.

it started as a joke then he was asked if he was serious about it and continued. Thus meaning he was serious.

Sometimes I say things like I'm joking and then point out I'm really serious too .


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Where does he say he wasn't joking? Judging by the his responses and the fact that he laughed it seems like a joke. There is nothing to indicate that he was serious.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Where does he say he wasn't joking? Judging by the his responses and the fact that he laughed it seems like a joke. There is nothing to indicate that he was serious.


Magazine- "Why do you want a rematch with GSP so badly?"

BJ Penn-" Because i think he takes steroids and he's a coward (penn laughs)"

Magazine- "You really think he takes steroids? But he has been tested in the past and always passed.

BJ Penn- "There are tests in MR Olympia and they pass"

see that last part where after he was asked if he was serious he continued with it?

It's just like when I say "I turned my exwife lesbian" and people say "ha ha ha funny" then I let them know she really cheated on me with a woman and is now currently a member of the lesbian community .


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I can't believe this thread has gotten to 9 pages worth of you guys not being able to realize that BJ was joking. Look at how he words it, it's obvious it's a joke since they were just asking him about steroids.


 
i though it was just a motivational thing from BJ especially the way he was smirking...but at the same time BJ is the kind of dude you could be like your just playin......then cuz you call him out he would act like no i was serious.....


He like's top play those mind games ya know.....:confused02:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

BJ is just a fat ass that thinks everyone with 6 packs is on steroids. 

GSP will never do that because 1) he simply doesn't need to 2) he's way too cautious of his image and will never take the risk of being caught.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Since it says: "I think he takes steroids and he is a coward(laughs)"
> 
> I am not going to think much of this. It sounds like he was just joking.


Exactly.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Apecity said:


> Exactly.


read the whole thing.

next sentence asked if he was serious and continues the accusation.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll start by saying I'm a huge GSP fan. 

I don't think he is taking steroids but it's possible.

The truth is anyone in any sport could be taking some sort of performance enhancing substance.

You don't have to look like GSP or Sean Sherk to take steroids. 

Hermes Franca or Royce Gracie anyone?

The reason I believe GSP is clean is there really hasn't been a change in his body structure over the past 6 years.

I've played hockey and worked out with guys who took steroids. I've seen first hand what they do to the human body while being taken and afterwards. 

GSP exhibits none of the signs.

Thiago Alves is another matter. He's not only gotten much bigger but also has had problems making weight. 

Water retention is one of the side effects from taking anabolic steroids.

Now this certainly isn't proof Alves is using; but at least there is some evidence.

I suspect this is more about BJ trying to get into GSP's head. 

A little psychological warfare.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Serious or joke, imo serious, either way Penn shouldnt make statements like that its disrespectful, i think hes trying to get into GSPs head and mess with him.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Grotty said:


> "fatty" still beat Hughes amongst others, Sherk, etc etc etc not bad for a "doughboy"


Still doesn't change the fact he looks like the pillsbury doughboy.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Still doesn't change the fact he looks like the pillsbury doughboy.


after fifteen minutes of baking in the oven


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

he's just trying to hype the fight


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> after fifteen minutes of baking in the oven


 
Very good Hex........:thumb02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

BJ Penn is new to this concept of training. So anyone with a six pack, and a set of monster quads like GSP is using steroids.

Screw hard work and dedication and genetics. Everyone but Penn uses roids


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

B.J. Penn's attitude has always bothered me. That's coming from a Nick Diaz fan.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

St Pierre could easily be portrayed to be a steroids taker. He has a very athletic build. It is not unnatural of course but he has a more athletic build then usual.

I won't make a call on whether he does or doesn't. He might have before he fought in the UFC, still is or never before. Until he gets caught I will believe him to be a non steroids user. Anything of the options are possible.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Ha ha steroids?

No BJ it's called training you fat, twinky munching lazy ass tubby piece of shit.

Its spelled G-Y-M he should try heading there, rather than the drive thru MacDonalds, podgy bastard.

BJ Penn is without doubt a cretin, good fighter, great skils but a total A-hole.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I'm not buying into this at all. 
If anything, BJ is trying to kick up some shit like he always does and trying to hype the fight up.

The fact that people are responding and calling BJ an A-hole and saying he should go and train (laughs) is proof that this is working.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Funny thing, people say the key to beating BJ is to not give him motivation to train. I'm thinking BJ should heed that advice and not piss off GSP. I truly don't think BJ has any idea of GSP's evolution since the last time they fought. 

GSP wins a unanimous decision
Judge Domination 30-27 GSP
Judge Degradation 30-27 GSP
Judge Humilation 30-27 GSP


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

69nites said:


> Magazine- "Why do you want a rematch with GSP so badly?"
> 
> BJ Penn-" Because i think he takes steroids and he's a coward (penn laughs)"
> 
> ...


I fail to see where he continues to accuse GSP? Is GSP in MR Olympia?

As far as i can see, he's ignored the first part of the question entirely, and is answering the second part of the question.

But i guess the haters will see with haters eyes


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I fail to see where he continues to accuse GSP? Is GSP in MR Olympia?
> 
> As far as i can see, he's ignored the first part of the question entirely, and is answering the second part of the question.
> 
> But i guess the haters will see with haters eyes


Perhaps you should read it as a whole and not as parts.

The interviewer says that GSP has never tested positive, and BJ says that in Mr Olympia they have passed tests while being juiced. So that means that BJ thinks passing tests doesn't prove he is not juicing. And it really doesn't, but to accuse someone of taking steroids you need evidence. A german sprinter accused Usain Bolt of doping in the last Olympics. That alone means nothing, you can always accuse the winners and physically gifted and worked out of taking steroids or whatever.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

kc1983

"I'm not buying into this at all. 
If anything, BJ is trying to kick up some shit like he always does and trying to hype the fight up.

The fact that people are responding and calling BJ an A-hole and saying he should go and train (laughs) is proof that this is working"

Erm not really BJ is either love him or hate him, and those that don't like his attitude would call him a fat A-hole regardless of what he said.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

valrond said:


> The interviewer says that GSP has never tested positive, and BJ says that in Mr Olympia they have passed tests while being juiced. So that means that BJ thinks passing tests doesn't prove he is not juicing. *And it really doesn't*


so are you now accusing GSP of taking steroids?



> but to accuse someone of taking steroids you need evidence.


again, the only time he made the accusation it was followed by a laugh. We tend to associate laughs with jokes. go figure


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Reads like an off-the-cuff remark to me. A stupid comment, but lets face it... BJ is no Jerry Seinfeld. Case and point: 'shean sherk... you're dead'. It was just a poor joke. I really doubt he thinks GSP is a juice monkey or he'd have a hell of a lot more to say about it al la Sean Sherk.

In BJ's language, that comment was practically a compliment to George. heh.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I fail to see where he continues to accuse GSP? Is GSP in MR Olympia?
> 
> As far as i can see, he's ignored the first part of the question entirely, and is answering the second part of the question.
> 
> But i guess the haters will see with haters eyes


that's what in English we like to can an implication.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

69nites said:


> that's what in English we like to can an implication.


Well, if we're going to get all lexical on the matter; an implication is ever so slightly different to an accusation. An implication is a possible suggestion, and is an unspoken inferral. Whereas an accusation is an outspoken allegation or assertion.

That will be all today class, please remember to bring your homework books in tomorrow for marking :thumb02:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Well, if we're going to get all lexical on the matter; an implication is ever so slightly different to an accusation. An implication is a possible suggestion, and is an unspoken inferral. Whereas an accusation is an outspoken allegation or assertion.
> 
> That will be all today class, please remember to bring your homework books in tomorrow for marking :thumb02:


an implication following a direct accusation is what I like to call a confirmation .


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

69nites said:


> an implication following a direct accusation is what I like to call a confirmation .


Call it what you like, it doesnt make it accurate 

For people to tear BJ Penn apart on the grounds of *assuming* he's being serious is pretty uneducated.

Anyway, enough of my rants, i just dont like to see people tear into a fighter on an assumption.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Call it what you like, it doesnt make it accurate
> 
> For people to tear BJ Penn apart on the grounds of *assuming* he's being serious is pretty uneducated.
> 
> Anyway, enough of my rants, i just dont like to see people tear into a fighter on an assumption.


assuming?

no one's assuming. He was asked if he was serious and in no way denied being serious but continued to imply GSP is on roids.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

69nites said:


> assuming?
> 
> no one's assuming. He was asked if he was serious and in no way denied being serious but continued to imply GSP is on roids.


Sigh.

If you have trouble understanding the English language and particular connotations, thats your misfortune. But i refuse to argue about something so menial. My efforts in educating you slightly have failed. Lets leave it at that


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Sigh.
> 
> If you have trouble understanding the English language and particular connotations, thats your misfortune. But i refuse to argue about something so menial. My efforts in educating you slightly have failed. Lets leave it at that


you sir are either retarded or smoking crackrock if you think he was joking ::laughes::

(see how I laughed there? I couldn't possibly be serious about that )


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

bleh... every time Bj opens his mouth I like him less.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

It really sounds his statements are blown out of proportion.... The first sounds like a sarcastic response, it was a stupid question to begin with. Why else would he want to fight GSP? Maybe because he's the best in that weight class? The second sounds like a defense of the sarcastic statement which is basically an attempt to correct the interviewer, not GSP related directly. It's almost as if the interviewer was trying to lead BJ in that direction. Let's talk about someone who was accused of steroids and the controversy surrounding it and then immediately to GSP, that's where I think the sarcasm can in. Thoughts?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Pretty sure Bj is just joking. Damn, you GSP fans are crazy sensitive.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> Pretty sure Bj is just joking. Damn, you GSP fans are crazy sensitive.


that's exactly why BJ said "no I'm just kidding" when asked if he was serious....

I think it's really more of a case of BJ Penn fans being deaf blind and dumb ::laughs::

(there it goes again I'm laughing. Absolutly no chance I'm serious )


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

No matter what any of you say it was a text interview and you cannot hear the tone of BJ PEnn or the interviewer.

Knowing the first part was a joke leads me to ask a question: have you guys never been asked "are you serious?" in regards to somthing completly outlandish you stated such as "I had sex with your sister," only to continue to play along with the joke yourself by saying somthing like "yeah and your mother too." 

Run on sentances aside, I can't believe how few of you are considering this option.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

A bunch of petty bickering and name calling is what I like to call a closed thread so how about we let it go now?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

What the fruit? How is comparing BJ to the pillsbury doughnut "hating?" It's a fair comparison.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Cant we all just get along


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

i was reading another thread about how george st. pierre truned down the bjj black belt six months because he felt he wasn't ready and didn't deserve it. GSP proves he likes to work for it, the harder it is the more satisfying it is.

Does this strike you as a person who would want to take the easy way out and roid to become champ. Nope didn't think so.

BJ is probably setting up for when he loses he can say "oh well he's probably roiding im still the best *puts fingers in ears* lalalalallalalalal icanthearyou lalalalalalala"


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

JayDubs911 said:


> i was reading another thread about how george st. pierre truned down the bjj black belt six months because he felt he wasn't ready and didn't deserve it. GSP proves he likes to work for it, the harder it is the more satisfying it is.
> 
> Does this strike you as a person who would want to take the easy way out and roid to become champ. Nope didn't think so.
> 
> BJ is probably setting up for when he loses he can say "oh well he's probably roiding im still the best *puts fingers in ears* lalalalallalalalal icanthearyou lalalalalalala"


nah he'll probably spike GSP's water with some roids just like he did to sherk!

The above statement is entirely untrue and intended as a joke. Copyright 69nites void where prohibited.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

69nites said:


> nah he'll probably spike GSP's water with some roids just like he did to sherk!
> 
> The above statement is entirely untrue and intended as a joke. Copyright 69nites void where prohibited.


 
BJ's gonna lose.......:confused02: Kidding but really the fighting amoungst members is kinda rediculous......GSP aint on roids and BJ clearly aint either......let them fight we see what happens...simple.....:thumb02:


----------

